# SE Louisiana Duck Hunting Guidance



## gobblestopper12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Going to try and make a trip down the southeastern zone of Louisiana around the first week of January for the first time and was wondering if anyone had done the same previously?

I'm looking to hunt the Pass a Loutre WMA and currently we have 4 guys, one 16' Havoc, one 16' Lowe and an 19' Key West. I heard the waters can be unforgiving so I was thinking of taking just the Key West and the Havoc. Going to set up a camp site for a couple of days to hunt and possibly fish from the Key West if weather/tides permit.

Has anyone hunted this area this year? I heard it was a good spot and its worth a shot to try it out.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

gobblestopper12 said:


> Going to try and make a trip down the southeastern zone of Louisiana around the first week of January for the first time and was wondering if anyone had done the same previously?
> 
> I'm looking to hunt the Pass a Loutre WMA and currently we have 4 guys, one 16' Havoc, one 16' Lowe and an 19' Key West. I heard the waters can be unforgiving so I was thinking of taking just the Key West and the Havoc.
> 
> Has anyone hunted this area this year? I heard it was a good spot and its worth a shot to try it out.





Mudmotor? pirouge?


----------



## gobblestopper12 (Dec 19, 2016)

The Havoc has a 25hp mega tohatsu. No mud motor


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

You may be able to get out onto SOME of the mud flats where the birds are but you may never get moving again when you stop.  If you overheat because of the mud then your stuck.   Summer time high tides you could move around in most places but winter time low tides are going to be very tough on you and an outboard motor.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

But there are some monster reds in those flats.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 19, 2016)

Need to tow some kayaks or piroughs down with a good sized bay boat. You can park the boat and paddle into where the birds are. I'm not going to say you won't be successful in those outboard boats but you will not be able to get to where the birds really are . That is a dangerous stretch of river and I wouldnt be riding down in a 16' boat specially in the dark. Make sure you carry two radios so you can get the coast guards to get your boat if anything bad happens. The birds are stupid thick down there now but it takes some work and right equipment to kill them. I'll be down there the first week of January but I'll be hunting private land out of Venice. PM me and I'll get you're contact info In case you get in a bind down there I might can help.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 19, 2016)

I would not go down there with an out board without a pirogue. They are dealing with a lot of negative tides right now making getting around even harder.  That river really is no joke. It can be glass and it can be nasty as well. Watch any South winds and incoming tides. A few people sank boats there last duck season. I rode in a guys boat the day before he sank it last year. He lost his boat, dog, all his gear, and almost his life. Be careful whatever you do. Also, keep the fog in mind and the fact that the head of the WMA is 10 miles from the ramp.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

And to add, We don't go down river if theres a threat of bad weather espically if it involves SSE winds.  We crossed once with SSE at 30-35 mph and 6-8 ft waves are no fun in a duck boat when you have to go SSW to get back to the camp.  We can regularly log 60 to 80 miles per day when we go down river.  Another note......   I purchased a garmin 18 hdr radar set up after almost getting run over one morning in the fog.    At least when its rough waters you are dealing with you can usually see it but when the pea soup rolls in you better have some means of seeing whats out there or you better be anchored up and safe .


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 19, 2016)

Good lawd 60-80 miles a day, how much fuel does your rig hold!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Good lawd 60-80 miles a day, how much fuel does your rig hold!!!




I put a 24 gallon built in tank in the rear huntdeck and usuall have a spare 6 gallon in the boat with plenty of 5 gallon cans back at camp.      Its 10 miles to the head of the wma prob another 6 or 8 depending on what side you go down to get into the heart of the wma.   prob another 3 or 4 to the two closest camp grounds.  I put led cubes on the back of my boat after almost getting run over so maybe they would have a few seconds to react.   Its other smaller boats that will get you in the fog.

Rnelson has gotten out of the boat and tried to walk around in it but I have never gotten out of the boat unless I was on a sand bar.    I fell out once and grabed the boat as I went by and I NEVER felt the bottom so I have no need to exit the boat anymore.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 19, 2016)

I put 170 miles on a mudboat there in 3 days back in September.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 19, 2016)

That mud down there is crazy, I don't get out of the boat unless I'm on sand or higher ground. I need to up my fuel capacity for sure. 2 6.5 gallon tanks doesn't leave much room for error!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 19, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> That mud down there is crazy, I don't get out of the boat unless I'm on sand or higher ground. I need to up my fuel capacity for sure. 2 6.5 gallon tanks doesn't leave much room for error!



You mean to tell me there is sand down there?!?!?! It must be more rare than shooting a banded bird.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> You mean to tell me there is sand down there?!?!?! It must be more rare than shooting a banded bird.



There is sand down south pass on the left and right side randomly spread about.  Just enough to make enough friction to slow you and just enough to smoke a prop quickly.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 20, 2016)

Dang y'all?! Think y'all may have scared off or talked ole'  gobblerstopper out of going...


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 20, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Dang y'all?! Think y'all may have scared off or talked ole'  gobblerstopper out of going...




Id rather he be prepared. than have to spend a few nights in the marsh.   

We were down south pass on the left almost to open water and came across two guys in a boat all by themselves.   They had been there for 2 nights and the boat was stuck. They could not move the boat on there own but when 6 of us got on it it was no problem to move.  They were on sand.   

I make it a point to not be out unless theres another boat in my party.  I broke three years ago at open ocean and had to towed back to the marina. That was a long tow at idle with another mubboat .

Not trying to scare him off just putting him in the right frame of mind for all that could go wrong.  

With the cold pushing down like it is now its time to hit it and get it.  were leaving at daylight the on 26th.


----------



## gobblestopper12 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah probably going to wait until mid January now and make a trip up to Arkansas instead after all the info. 60-80 miles in a aluminum boat isn't worth a couple of divers


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 20, 2016)

Couple divers? You will see thousands of pintail teal gadwal and a good many widgeon. There are a good number of divers down but there are more puddle ducks down right now. Also bring some ant killer, the ants at the camp ground can be crazy.


----------



## roadkill82 (Dec 20, 2016)

hahahaa yea don't waste your time on a couple divers…. its really not worth all the hassle


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 21, 2016)

gobblestopper12 said:


> Yeah probably going to wait until mid January now and make a trip up to Arkansas instead after all the info. 60-80 miles in a aluminum boat isn't worth a couple of divers



That is how a lot of folks from GA feel.


----------

